# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Land of Snow and Ice in Colour

## Sysilouhi

Don't know if it was correct to post this in a new thread, but

Before I finally made up my mind and finished my map in Black-And white I did a colour version of it. KMAlexander's brushes are used here, too.
This is not as finalized as the uncoloured version - some changes in some lakes and a couple of missing mountains but 
Hope you like it.
Oh yes, in this map the names are in finnish  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Wow! I quite enjoyed the b/w version, but this looks amazing in color! Lovely tones, I'm really enjoying the earthy greens and browns used here. Interesting choice for the forests (I'm fairly certain I have that same forest texture as a pattern in my PS  :Very Happy: ), but I think it works.

Erittäin toimiva kartta, kaikin puolin.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Wow, even more impressive in color I think. Great job, good use of those colors.

Del

----------


## DrWho42

wow!  :Surprised:  amazing colours!

----------


## Sysilouhi

> Wow! I quite enjoyed the b/w version, but this looks amazing in color! Lovely tones, I'm really enjoying the earthy greens and browns used here. Interesting choice for the forests (I'm fairly certain I have that same forest texture as a pattern in my PS ), but I think it works.
> 
> Erittäin toimiva kartta, kaikin puolin.


Thank you, Kellerica - Suurkiitos  :Smile:  I made the forest texture from a Picture taken above a forest. It had to be something looking like real trees  :Smile:  
The only reason I sort of dumped this colour version was that I wanted a map that would've possibly been drawn during the time my novels take place. But I like this too.

----------


## Wingshaw

Very nice work, Sysilouhi  :Smile:  I like the coloured version especially

Wingshaw

----------


## Ilanthar

Great map and excellent choice of colors!

----------


## Falconius

Excellent job with this map.  You used KMAlexander's brushes to perfection.

----------


## Azélor

I like the colours and general aesthetics of the map. It looks old. 

Although, begin Canadian, I can't help but complain about the lack of snow.

----------


## Sysilouhi

> I like the colours and general aesthetics of the map. It looks old. 
> 
> Although, begin Canadian, I can't help but complain about the lack of snow.


You are totally right. I should make the map more wintery and little bleaker since the colours do give a little too summerish feeling. Thanks for the input.

----------


## Sysilouhi

> Excellent job with this map.  You used KMAlexander's brushes to perfection.


Thank you very much. I really love those brushes and for this version I made a "filled" version of the brushes for the mountains.

----------


## jshoer

Looks even better in color! Great use of that forest texture, too.

----------


## KMAlexander

Yeah, the color is wonderful. Your readers will love it.

----------


## Azélor

> You are totally right. I should make the map more wintery and little bleaker since the colours do give a little too summerish feeling. Thanks for the input.


You don't have to, the map is fine.

----------


## michaelgo

Sucker for detail , and lots of it here. Great map ,)

----------


## Voolf

Outstanding map Sysilouhi. 
I hope to see more from you here  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

Such a nice work with the details and the texture ! 
I love the colors too !

----------

